# You know you're a bikecommuter when...



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You bike home, put a burger on the grill, bring it inside and pick up a bottle of chainlube off the dining room table instead of the ketchup.

:crazy:


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

I've been wearing cycling socks under my suit pants for the last three days. As long as I don't cross my legs it's all good.


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Get excited for when cars cut you off, so you can smash in their window or punch off their sideview mirror! 

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You look forward to lines of backed up traffic on Memorial Day weekend so you can get the trafficsfaction of passing them all.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Enjoying the compliments at work about my behind since wearing bike shorts/compression shorts under my work pants.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

...you ride your bike to work. :lol:


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

You ride to work even in the rain/snow/tornado/blizzard/hail/hellfire and brimstone with a smile on your face!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You know what kind of mileage you can get out of at least 3 different models of 'city' tire. 

You have an opinion about varius 'full coverage' fender designs. 

You stock up on wet-wipes even if you don't have kids. 

You have a firm stance on the messenger bag vs. backpack vs. pannier debate. 

You have at least 3 different 'levels' of gloves or glove combinations.

You measure seasons by the addition or subtraction of layers of bike clothing. 

You have added alternate routes to your alternate routes. 

Your right pantleg gives you away. 

You see 'road rage' as a humorus spectator event. 

You know traffic laws better than the folks driving in traffic. 

You know the average length of time and various stages and smells of roadkill decomposition.

You see an interesting roadside treasure and think "I'll stop and grab that tomorrow"... for at least 5 days in a row. 

You justify spending on clothing and gear based on mileage and lack of gas comsumption. 

You are the only one you know who 'gets it'. 

You see another commuter, and judge within seconds if they're going to be out there when the weather changes. 

You love spring for the weather, but hate it for all the other cyclists stealing your solitude. 

You have a low-temp record that you hope to break next winter. 

You have had thoughts of riding right past your workplace and not stopping until....well, maybe never.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

@ CommuterBoy - excellent list! I know I'm the only one who gets it and I always wish for rainy days in the spring to wash the rif-raf off my trails!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

You are comfortable riding along when surrounded by idiots driving 4000 lb killing machines.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

You refer to your wife and your mother in law as dual air bags....oh wait that's for ********


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Great list. I especially got a chuckle out of this one. But you have to add that you get pissed when it's gone on the 6th day.



CommuterBoy said:


> You see an interesting roadside treasure and think "I'll stop and grab that tomorrow"... for at least 5 days in a row.


You have your good bike, your rain bike and your really bad weather bike.

You decide which bike to wear based on which shoes are wet.

Your co-workers stop asking "You rode today?"

You see other "bike commuters" riding with a cadence of 20 with their knees pointed out on a Wal-mart bike and you immediately think "OUI"


----------



## Dummyrunner (May 25, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> You justify spending on clothing and gear based on mileage and lack of gas comsumption.


Sooooooo true!:thumbsup:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

You buy stylish cycling gear so it looks like regular clothes.... maybe that's just me :shocked:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

when asked for input into bike lane design, you keep pushing for a "fast lane" option.
you look at the pile of snow in the bike lane and instead of hopping onto the sidewalk you slide into the middle of a full traffic lane.
you have a palpable hatred for cyclists who burn through red lights and nearly clip kids who're crossing the street.
you can identify at a glance who has a floor pump at home and who doesn't.
your get your spouse unwanted upgrades because... well... it's only fair.
after all, they have to deal with never owning a car.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

When introduced to strangers they say, "Oh, you're that bike nut!", or the equivalent.

You find a leg reflector holding your pant leg hours after arriving at the destination. You are too used to how that feels.  

You appear to have chain ring tattoos on your right calf from slow infusion over the years. 

You have over 40 nasty words for 'headwind'. 

BrianMc


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

mattyrides07 said:


> Get excited for when cars cut you off, so you can smash in their window or punch off their sideview mirror!
> 
> "Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
> -James Dean


I want to do that. and have. I have punched cars and heard horns sound.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

bedwards1000 said:


> You look forward to lines of backed up traffic on Memorial Day weekend so you can get the trafficsfaction of passing them all.


My fave. Rep for you.


----------



## rigiddaddy (May 5, 2012)

You'll know your a cycle commuter here in Houston cos you'll be the only one doing it. Half the people thing you are mad while the other half assume you have fallen on hard times - why else would you not drive a car?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> Your co-workers stop asking "You rode today?"


You`d think so, but I STILL get that question every time it rains or snows or is below freezing. Sheesh! It`s been four or five years since I went "full time" on the bike- do people have so little faith in me? Maybe after six years they`ll stop asking.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> You`d think so, but I STILL get that question every time it rains or snows or is below freezing. Sheesh! It`s been four or five years since I went "full time" on the bike- do people have so little faith in me? Maybe after six years they`ll stop asking.


If the bike is in sight, "No I walked it here, I couldn't leave it home alone."

If not, and it looks by your clothing that you rode in, "I just *love* how these clothes make me look."

Or if the smart answer to the dumb question is not appropriate: "For the 1,867th time, yes, I rode today, easier than walking why do you ask?"

BrianMc


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> You look forward to lines of backed up traffic on Memorial Day weekend so you can get the trafficsfaction of passing them all.


I did not look forward to it, but I inadvertently rode through it Saturday. According to Google Maps, I passed 1.7 mi of cars crawling along.

But I also ran into a gust of headwind where it literally brought me to a full stop at one point.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You occasionally enjoy the warmth of a big truck exhaust on a cold commute.


----------



## Idiot Wind (Sep 8, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> You love spring for the weather, but hate it for all the other cyclists stealing your solitude.


Love this one. I'll take 15 degrees and headlamps over a 90 degree day anytime.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

You are a bike commuter when you regularly tell others that riding home from work in 115 degrees really isn't as bad as you might imagine.



rigiddaddy said:


> You'll know your a cycle commuter here in Houston cos you'll be the only one doing it. Half the people thing you are mad while the other half assume you have fallen on hard times - why else would you not drive a car?


Here in AZ they all think it's because you have a DUI, hard times means you just cancel insurance.


----------



## canofale (May 14, 2012)

You can't move your car because the battery is flat.
You have skinny arms but huge thighs.
You can change a puncture faster than an F1 pit crew.
You can't answer your bosses question because you were thinking about the ride home.


----------



## chucky d (May 29, 2012)

byknuts said:


> when asked for input into bike lane design, you keep pushing for a "fast lane" option.


lol. London needs some of those badly


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

cdaddy said:


> I've been wearing cycling socks under my suit pants for the last three days. As long as I don't cross my legs it's all good.


definitely guilty of this, best days are when my socks actually match my pants.


----------



## pkmffl (Jun 26, 2011)

You keep your backpack on when grabbing a water/coffee from the kitchen in the morning in hopes that nobody notices the sweat caused by said backpack


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

When a coworker gets pissed because they don't recognize YOUR car in their parking spot.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

You get in trouble for getting someone driving out to the satellite office to move three boxes there for you because you prefer riding out there from home rather than going into the office and taking the company car.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

"You have a low-temp record that you hope to break next winter."

This is my favorite, I was hoping all winter that I would get to ride in weather colder than 12 degrees.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

jseko said:


> You get in trouble for getting someone driving out to the satellite office to move three boxes there for you because you prefer riding out there from home rather than going into the office and taking the company car.


Do I understand correctly, that instead of someone else moving 3 boxes, as they would be there anyway, they wanted you to do round trip in a company car so you could do it yourself?

A bike has nothing to do with that. Unless there is something super special in the boxes that requires your expertise or access to a room that should not be entered by the other person, I just think this is moronic. Your time and the car's wear and tear, for what? Document this. You may soon be acquiring a list that may be useful should the same moron threaten your continued employment. Besides, it may be the basis for a future comedy. Maybe he wanted you out of the office for some personal reason?

BrianMc


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> Do I understand correctly, that instead of someone else moving 3 boxes, as they would be there anyway, they wanted you to do round trip in a company car so you could do it yourself?
> 
> A bike has nothing to do with that. Unless there is something super special in the boxes that requires your expertise or access to a room that should not be entered by the other person, I just think this is moronic. Your time and the car's wear and tear, for what? Document this. You may soon be acquiring a list that may be useful should the same moron threaten your continued employment. Besides, it may be the basis for a future comedy. Maybe he wanted you out of the office for some personal reason?
> 
> BrianMc


Correct. I had a job at the field office that required the gear in the three boxes. Someone, from another dept, was heading out there anyway two days prior to when I planned to perform the job so I figured I'd get everything together and ask if they would bring it out there for me. The boxes are the ones that printer paper come packed in and the combined weight was under 50 pounds.

Mainly it was because I was handing over the gear to the care of someone in another dept that my boss did not like. Est value is about $500 of materials and I ensured there was no sensitive data business or customer data. Anything that could have contained sensitive information was encrypted anyhow so it would not have been accessible to any common miscreant to steal any data.

The reason I did this was so that I could bike into the field office rather than take the company car. The main office and my residence are equidistant to the field office and if I have no business taking the car, then I try not to. I have transported about $10k of material between the two offices in my backpack on my bike before also.


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

@commuterboy 
*Your right pantleg gives you away. * <----THIS!!!! HAHAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

you wear man preis as dress pants. yes they look just that nice.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> you wear man preis as dress pants. yes they look just that nice.


What are those?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

jseko said:


> What are those?


Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

You continually search for additional bits of trail along your commute route to avoid the drone of combustion engine vehicles and heat amplifying pavement whenever possible.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

you know exactly what part of your route is the official LBS bail-out for spare parts and you plot your route home to coincide with the LBS and which pub has handi-wipes with their chicken wings.


----------



## yackrr (Jan 29, 2011)

> You have at least 3 different 'levels' of gloves or glove combinations.
> 
> 
> > Just counted: 6!
> ...


12 degree F. Such a wuss.

Jamis Dragon 29 Race


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

yackrr said:


> 12 degree F. Such a wuss.
> 
> Jamis Dragon 29 Race


LOL... mine was 9 degree F this year.. Was bad when going down the street the lenses of my glasses fogged up and turned to ice.

You know you are a bike commuter when your normal riding route differs from the "driving" route that you would take and if you happen to be in the neighborhood you have a strange draw to drive the same route you ride.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Last year I was driving somewhere with my wife, and we were approaching an intersection. Since I was going to be making a right turn, I stuck out my right arm to signal. My wife had no idea why I was suddenly holding my hand out in front of her face.


----------



## swoody (Mar 26, 2008)

> You have over 40 nasty words for 'headwind'.


My coworkers can tell which direction the wind is blowing and how strong based on what mood I'm in when I show up  They don't call Chicago 'The windy city' for nothing...


----------



## yackrr (Jan 29, 2011)

When you show up late to work, only to find that your co-wokers have organized a search party for you, thinking you've been run over and left for dead.

At least they had the presence of mind not to call home and freak out the wife.

Jamis Dragon 29 Race


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

you remember your multi-tool but not your lunch.
your kid would rather throw the poncho on and ride through the rain than go sit in the diner and wait for it to stop.
you remember your last 3 pedal bite events, but don't know what the heck your manager's first name is.
rob? dale? francesca?

crap.


----------



## swoody (Mar 26, 2008)

yackrr said:


> When you show up late to work, only to find that your co-wokers have organized a search party for you, thinking you've been run over and left for dead


Ha! That's another one I get. If I'm running late I'll typically get a text from a co-worker "Are you dead?"


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

You spend so much time in your cleats that you're comfortable enough to occasionally leave them on all day.

You're so used to having your right pant leg rolled up that you don't notice until someone asks if you're "making a fashion statement."

Your pants all have grease stains on the _inside_ of the right pant leg that are only exposed when you roll it up.

You know _exactly_ how many hours it takes to recharge you lights for the ride home.

You can't really accept any gifts or things to take home because you can't fit them in your saddle bag.

Likewise, you can't take a brown-bag lunch because it won't fit in your saddle bag.

You have an entire wardrobe at work.

You know the cycle of all the lights on your route to work.

You have a true appreciation of just how many people are driving around with their noses buried in their cellphones texting away like teenagers!


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

You've studied the online local weather radar images soo much that you know exactly - in minutes - how long you have until the rain starts and whether it will cross your commute.

You can do the same for wind direction using the noaa graphs.

AND... you'll try to thread that needle by leaving at the exact minute that might get you home without getting wet.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

TwoShoes said:


> "You have a low-temp record that you hope to break next winter."
> 
> This is my favorite, I was hoping all winter that I would get to ride in weather colder than 12 degrees.


-20 F for me! And I'm not even hardcore. I know guys up here who've ridden in -40 F with wind.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

-18F for me and I have no strong urge to break it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

7 F was cold enough for me, gatorade froze solid.
I don't buy dress socks anymore, just REI wool blend socks that I pedal 
in and sort of go with khakis
When i'm driving my car and start driving my bike route instead of where I need to go in my car.
.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

When the bottom of most, if not all, of your pants have traces of bike grease.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

you know you were a bike commuter during your club days in the 90's when you dig your leather pants out of the bottom drawer and find there are (still) chainring tears in the inside of the right cuff.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You know you are a bike commuter when 80% of your inbox is MTBR notifications and the last 20% is from: Bike Nashbar, Performance Bicycle, Bike Tires Direct, Bikeman, Tree Fort Bikes and or course, Amazon Recommends: ...chain, tires, cassette... 'cause you searched for it in the past


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Haha, I just cleaned out my inbox yesterday of mostly MTBR notifications.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You know you're a bikecommuter when those dumb stories on the news about the price of gas actually are news.


----------



## yackrr (Jan 29, 2011)

This just in : gas is expensive!

Jamis Dragon 29 Race


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> You know you're a bikecommuter when those dumb stories on the news about the price of gas actually are news.


So true, I haven't filled up my car for over a month. I keep track of the price so I know how much I save in gas money to put towards my biking passion.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

blockphi said:


> -20 F for me! And I'm not even hardcore. I know guys up here who've ridden in -40 F with wind.


Considering the fact that a year ago I was in Shreveport, LA riding in 100F weather, I think handling 12F is damn good.


----------



## Rotomon (Jun 24, 2012)

gregnash said:


> LOL... mine was 9 degree F this year.. Was bad when going down the street the lenses of my glasses fogged up and turned to ice.
> 
> You know you are a bike commuter when your normal riding route differs from the "driving" route that you would take and if you happen to be in the neighborhood you have a strange draw to drive the same route you ride.


You need some Cat Crap


----------



## BCBC (Jul 17, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> You know you're a bikecommuter when those dumb stories on the news about the price of gas actually are news.


Haha, well said. I love hearing people complain about how much gas their big truck uses when they easily live within riding distance.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You make a mental note of the wind strength and direction even when you are in your car.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

You know you're a bikecommuter (who moonlights as a mountainbiker) when you're actually glad to be caught in a downpour, since it means that you can finally say goodbye to all that mud that you've been too lazy to clean off your bike.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

newfangled said:


> You know you're a bikecommuter (who moonlights as a mountainbiker) when you're actually glad to be caught in a downpour, since it means that you can finally say goodbye to all that mud that you've been too lazy to clean off your bike.


Plus 1


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> You make a mental note of the wind strength and direction even when you are in your car.


OMG, yes..... which reminds me of this quote:



> It is by riding a bicycle that you learn the contours of a country best, since you have to sweat up the hills and coast down them. Thus you remember them as they actually are, while in a motor car only a high hill impresses you, and you have no such accurate remembrance of country you have driven through as you gain by riding a bicycle. ~ Ernest Hemingway


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> You make a mental note of the wind strength and direction even when you are in your car.


Yeah, next to sailors and pilots, we`re probably the most wind direction aware of our respective communities.



R+P+K said:


> OMG, yes..... which reminds me of this quote:


Cool. I never heard that one before, but my thoughts have run in the same direction.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

byknuts said:


> you know exactly what part of your route is the official LBS bail-out for spare parts and you plot your route home to coincide with the LBS and which pub has handi-wipes with their chicken wings.


And which LBS's carry which brands.


Your coworkers start taking bets on whether you rode in during the snow storm. Some of them no longer question, but instead just message you at work to turn their computers on.
Along the same lines, you know which roads you can take, and which ones you can't...
You get more mileage on your bicycle each year commuting than most of your coworkers do driving around.
You can't remember the last time you filled up the car, but 2009 sounds about right.
Your car is from 2004, but only has 2000 miles on it.
Your bikes are from 2009, 2011 and 2012, but they all have over 2000 miles on them.
You don't mind tolls on the bridge or people complaining about the tolls on the bridge. It's just another excuse for you to spend more money on your bike.
You max out the weight limit on the salad bar at work with as much food as you can... every day.
You count calories each day, not because you are trying to lose weight, but because you don't want to bonk on the way home.
You know where all the public restrooms are... and what time they close.
As above, but for LBS's.
You know where all the coffee shops are, and which ones are real coffee shops. And what time they close.
You recognize that while Starbucks isn't a real coffee shop, they'll do in a pinch.
You also appreciate the importance of having a towel and a spare pair of socks at work. And a nice, hot shower if you're lucky enough to have showers at your workplace.
You appreciate seasonal activities that occur on your daily rides home, such as a heron returning to its nest each year, or the presence of baby goslings on the trail, or the sudden appearance of hot university ladies running along the trail. Women of UW, I salute you!
You can tell how long it's going to take you to get home by which landmark you're passing. You have, for example, a T-1h mark.
You have several different routes to work, all of which have their various pro's and con's.
You know whether it's faster to bike or drive to various locations near work, and you get grumpy whenever it takes longer to drive there than it would have to bike.
You recognize the same people out riding at the same time every day... and they start to recognize you too.
You've ridden home at 2am in the morning after a late shift at work, because none of the buses were running.
At least one relationship has started with you commuting to and from work by bike.....


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

There is a certain amount of grit in your coffee that is acceptable.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

When you ride past the local speedtrap and the police wave hello.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

You haven't driven you car to work since you bought/built your commuter rig.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

You give up the pretense of being a mountain biker in favor of fitting out your favorite ride with a rack and panniers.


----------



## lazybeaner (Sep 28, 2006)

You read this thread and realize you can never ever complain again about your 22mile commute (roundtrip) that takes you through downtown San Diego, along mission bay and has one hill.

BTW, my low temp record is 42f. Dead of "winter", only time wished i had pants.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

connolm said:


> AND... you'll try to thread that needle by leaving at the exact minute that might get you home without getting wet.


Love this one. In Southwest monsoon season I know exactly how this goes. If you don't get that hole, you are doomed for the next 2 hours


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

blockphi said:


> You give up the pretense of being a mountain biker in favor of fitting out your favorite ride with a rack and panniers.


So true. My MTB hasn't had fat tyres on it for ages.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^My commuter now bears so little resemblance to an mtb that a coworker who was looking it over once referred to it as a road bike. I tried to explain how the particular bike he was looking at was NOT a road bike, but I don`t think he understood. I thought that was kinda funny


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Who says you have to choose?*



blockphi said:


> You give up the pretense of being a mountain biker in favor of fitting out your favorite ride with a rack and panniers.


Someone needs another bike. N+1 baby, N+1


----------



## Burf (Jul 31, 2012)

You know you're a commuter when the geese sitting on the bike path start to recognize you and no longer hiss as you drive past.


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> There is a certain amount of grit in your coffee that is acceptable.


This one is very funny! Just like the grit on your bottles on the trails!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I've been working here a little over a year and just started commuting three weeks ago...

You know you are a bike commuter when you haven't driven you car for three weeks straight and you actually hear a rumor about you..."Maybe he got a DUI and can't drive now."

LMAO.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^I went through that too. 

When you can chuckle at this...


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

You understand the importance of remembering which you put on first: headphones or helmet.

I still have yet to master this and end up a tangled mess every stop.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> "Maybe he got a DUI and can't drive now."


Cool!


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, if I lived closer to work I'd take the pedal-powered two-wheeler. However, my round trip daily is 66 miles. So I take my motorized one. (the motorcycle). 

I ride in all conditions, and go through the exact same headaches you guys do with the morons on the road. 

I ride my bicycle to the gym, the store, etc, and love cutting through traffic at lights. It's fantastic to watch the look on people's faces when you make it there faster than they do because they're sitting in traffic in their land-barge SUV's. 

Love it. 

Two wheels, erry day. Getter' dun!

haha.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

*You just might be a bike commuter if...*

...your work day begins and ends with you getting naked. :ciappa:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

jmmorath said:


> You understand the importance of remembering which you put on first: headphones or helmet.
> 
> I still have yet to master this and end up a tangled mess every stop.


I do pretty well when I'm limited to those 2. It's when you have thermal base-layer, thermal top, headphones, windproof shell, skullcap, reflective vest & helmet that I can get confused.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Well, if I lived closer to work I'd take the pedal-powered two-wheeler. However, my round trip daily is 66 miles. So I take my motorized one. (the motorcycle).
> 
> I ride in all conditions, and go through the exact same headaches you guys do with the morons on the road.
> 
> ...


I miss my motorcycle(s) (I had 2 Ninja 250's, then a V-Strom 650). My daily round trip commute is 50-60 miles by bicycle, about half that by motorcycle, but the drivers around here are so bad and the road conditions aren't great, so the risk wasn't worth it. I was going through a rear tire every 6000-8000 mi with a gentle right hand too on harder compound tires.

I'd call my commute abnormal though hahaha... I wish more people were like you, taking their bikes for their shorter trips. I was chatting to a friend who works at Amazon in the new South Lake Union campus. He rides a BMW K1200R, but lately has been taking a MTB to work because parking is insanely expensive, but more importantly it can take him more than 30 minutes to drive/ride his motorcycle to his squash courts... 8 blocks away. 5 minutes on the bicycle.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

When you have one set of winter underwear (cotton) but four sets of cycling under layers of different weights in wool, or in my case, silk as I am allergic to wool. 

BrianMc


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

When you give someone directions, and you have to stop and think about it, because of all the shortcuts you can take on the bike that a car can't.

When drivers get so used to seeing you, they no longer try to hassle you.


----------



## tom166 (Aug 16, 2012)

you put 1' wide tyres on full suspension downhill bike


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ or alternatively, you tell your roadie friends that you finally got a new set of slicks - "Yeah, they're 2.35s...so 60mm" - and it's like you're speaking gibberish to them.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I am at the airport waiting to leave for a business trip. Of course it's a zoo here with all the summertime kettles flying. I just walked past a slow-moving family on the concourse and before I initiated the pass, without even thinking, I called out "on your left".

Nobody calls out on your left at the airport...


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*When you say " i dont a bag"*

and the clerk watches, in amazement as you stuff two 22ozs, a bean and cheese burrito and bag of chips into an commute bag already full of clothes


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

jmmorath said:


> You understand the importance of remembering which you put on first: headphones or helmet.


:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

woodway said:


> I am at the airport waiting to leave for a business trip. Of course it's a zoo here with all the summertime kettles flying. I just walked past a slow-moving family on the concourse and before I initiated the pass, without even thinking, I called out "on your left".
> 
> Nobody calls out on your left at the airport...


That`s funny! I guess if it happens at SOME airport, it`s most likely to be Seatac or Portland.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

You have to move your backpack, gloves and helmet out of your office because they stink...


----------



## JodyH (Sep 22, 2011)

You have a take home company vehicle and leave it parked at the office.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

You know you are a bike commuter when the remnants of hurricane Isaac roll into town threatening to dump 2 to 4" of rain...and you ride to work anyways.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You know you are a bike commuter when your gym locker contains shaving cream, chain lube and bug dope.


----------



## goalie (Feb 17, 2008)

When you look at the calender on 9/20/12 and realize that the last time you drive to work was early June.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

goalie said:


> When you look at the calender on 9/20/12 and realize that the last time you drive to work was early June.


I haven`t arrived at work by any means other than bicycle since March of last year. 
Whoo! :band:


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

hunter006 said:


> I miss my motorcycle(s) (I had 2 Ninja 250's, then a V-Strom 650).


When I don't commute on my bike, I still get to commute on my bike. I take the "big" bike if I have to pick up a few things on the way home.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> I haven`t arrived at work by any means other than bicycle since March of last year.
> Whoo! :band:


Because of my bike commuting I just got a "healthy workplace award" at work - it's a 1/2 day off with pay, so whoo! Someone else nominated me, but when I was completing the form I was trying to list major accomplishments - I've ridden at 32C and -32C, I've had a few 50km days to get out to training or whatever, and the last time that I didn't ride to work was.......sometime in 2010 when I'd sprained my ankle the night before on the ride home? Yup, I guess that's right.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Aw, man! You took the wind right outa my sails 
I`m keeping my band, but you deserve an even bigger one-


----------



## Tonyandthewhale (Oct 30, 2011)

When you've never arrived at work or college except by bike.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

U force urself to drive the car even so the battery doesn't die

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Tom93R1 said:


> Haha, I just cleaned out my inbox yesterday of mostly MTBR notifications.


You can set a filter to move those to a separate mail folder.

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

U force urself to drive the car every once in awhile so the battery doesn't die.

You think your friends are silly for admiring the newest sexy luxury car; because you only judge a vehicle by how many bikes I can fit on it.

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Tonyandthewhale said:


> When you've never arrived at work or college except by bike.


That one is going to be REALLY tough to top!


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

When you know every bike shop in your city.


----------



## yackrr (Jan 29, 2011)

When every bike shop in your city knows you.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys have more than one bike shop in your city? 



...when you hold out until October 1st to wear long sleeves because of your self-imposed annual cold weather acclimatization ritual.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> You guys have more than one bike shop in your city?


I was just thinking that I don't even know how many bike shops we have. I've only been to 5 or 6 of them and know of at least 5 or 6 more.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My LBS that was only one town away closed last month.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Dude. We have gone years with none. The one we have now is doing pretty well though... I would never let anyone else work on my bike anyway, so I'm OK there...but it's nice to have a place to get parts and a local business to support.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I always felt bad ordering parts online for half the price that showed up on my doorstep in half the time. Most times when I really needed a part the same day they didn't have it. I ended up driving an hour one day to get brake pads because I was headed out on a trip.... Every time I tried to support my LBS I got frustrated.

I'm almost relieved because the guilt is gone. I did like the group rides and the occasional repair that requires a tool that I don't own.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I hear every word of that.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

When your coworkers don't see your bike and are shocked to see you at work.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

bedwards1000 said:


> I always felt bad ordering parts online for half the price that showed up on my doorstep in half the time. Most times when I really needed a part the same day they didn't have it. I ended up driving an hour one day to get brake pads because I was headed out on a trip.... Every time I tried to support my LBS I got frustrated.
> 
> I'm almost relieved because the guilt is gone. I did like the group rides and the occasional repair that requires a tool that I don't own.


I don't spend much money at the shop I go to. I will buy tools there and other items like shoes and gloves and stuff that's hard to find for a good price online. It's not that I don't like to buy stuff there, but I guess I'm just cheap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

You know you're a bikecommuter when...
When you are faster than cars, you are really happy to be on your bike, you save money, you get slimmer, you help this planet, when every morning you choose the bike and there is some powder on your car


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

When you're never bought a black rubber bungie cord but you have 20.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

yackrr said:


> When every bike shop in your city knows you.





junior1210 said:


> When your coworkers don't see your bike and are shocked to see you at work.


LOL @ The bike shop in the city knows you. We have too many bike shops... but the ones I frequent know me by name, and my really local guys always look forward to me dropping by because I usually bring beer! My coworkers just look for my bike to see whether I came to work or not.

You know you're a bike commuter when...
You race your car driving companions home... and beat them. They live 12 miles away, you live 30 miles away. (every time it snows)
You and your fellow bike commuters direct the shuttle drivers down back alley roads that no one in their right mind would ever optionally drive down, because there's so much traffic on the arterial streets. (yesterday)


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> When you're never bought a black rubber bungie cord but you have 20.


:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

You have been reading The Long Cold Winter Commuter Support Thread for many Long Cold Winters


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

... when you are the OP on the Long Cold Winter Suport Thread


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

When you wear you cycling shoes with your dress clothes into a business meeting because you forgot your dress shoes at home...and spend the entire day hiding your feet under the table so that nobody notices your shoes...yep...


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

When everyone knows you as the big guy who rides across town on his bike. 

When your thighs are as big as tree logs.

And I'm a clydesdale as well and people are surprised when I prefer owning/riding bicycles over getting a car.


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

You realise that getting knocked off you bike by a car is just part of a normal week.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Your nose is just a little bit chapped 6 months out of the year.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Your 'farmer tan' includes the lower legs and half of your forehead.

Brianmc


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> U force urself to drive the car even so the battery doesn't die
> 
> sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


They make battery maintainers for that reason :thumbsup:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

...when your skin is chapped all winter.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

...you know which traffic lights have traffic sensors that actually work for bikes, and which ones don't sense two-wheeled vehicles at all.

I hate waiting at a left-turn lane or forward lane that clearly doesn't acknowledge my prescence :madman:


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

When you judge your favorite pants by which ones fit your mini u-lock in the back pocket


----------



## asmac (Apr 14, 2012)

connolm said:


> You've studied the online local weather radar images soo much that you know exactly - in minutes - how long you have until the rain starts and whether it will cross your commute.
> AND... you'll try to thread that needle by leaving at the exact minute that might get you home without getting wet.


Perfect!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

80% of your Christmas presents involve keeping warm. And the other 20% involve food.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

The best gift you got for Christmas was a pair of Perl Izumi Elite shorts.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Your 4 winter bike tires cost more than your 4 winter car tires.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

You are approaching your six month of commuting and only drove your car one day.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

When you really know how satisfying a good snot rocket can be.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^That just might be true. My wife can`t understand how I can launch them and I can`t understand why she needs all that Kleenex. Maybe cause she doesn`t ride?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I cleansed my soul with one this morning.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> You are approaching your six month of commuting and only drove your car one day.


My girlfriend took me home one day after we had lunch together. But that was only because sleeping on the couch isn't very comfortable.



rodar y rodar said:


> ^^That just might be true. My wife can`t understand how I can launch them and I can`t understand why she needs all that Kleenex. Maybe cause she doesn`t ride?


I swear to god I need to buy stock in Kleenix with my girlfriend. She goes through the Costco packs in under a month on her own. 99% of our trash consists of Kleenix tissues. Meanwhile, I blow snot rockets and use the occasional handkerchief.


----------



## Drew (Mar 4, 2013)

When u stack two slices of pizza together and eat both at the same time fro dinner on your ride home from work.


----------



## Tim Kriksciun (Mar 6, 2013)

...annual ride your bike to word day doesn't register in your consciousness.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^That's the day when all your coworkers get sick of you telling them that they should try it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

When you see a pothole you reflexively pull up to hop over it...even though you're in a car.

(I saw that mentioned in another thread and realized that I totally do it)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

When some 'low-life' steals the bike you took months to build/buy and replace it in an hour so you can ride.

AOL.com Video - Iowans Bicycles Stolen During 3,000 Mile Ride

That is a spirit we can relate to. Riding all day for 47 days sounds like a job to me. 

BrianMc


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

...when you get all the way home before you realize your undies have been flapping in the breeze the whole time.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Ha, I did that last week...luckily not the same day I forgot my undies for work!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> When you see a pothole you reflexively pull up to hop over it...even though you're in a car.


:lol: Yeah, that`s a pretty good indication!


----------



## GPolly1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I told someone that I rode my bike to work. They asked, "Oh, yea? Harley." I replied, "No. Schwinn."


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

GPolly1 said:


> I told someone that I rode my bike to work. They asked, "Oh, yea? Harley." I replied, "No. Schwinn."


I get that alot as well.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

When you find yourself trying to figure out how to ride the town you are visiting while actively looking for cyclists. Shuddering while driving un-safe cycling portions of the drives is a subset of this. 

BrianMc


----------



## asmac (Apr 14, 2012)

Finished building my new bike, woke up the next morning at 6, showered, shaved, etc. Packed lunch and headed out for the maiden voyage. Traffic seemed unusually light. Noticed night buses were still running. Pedaled on. Wow, traffic is extremely light. Opened the garage door at work, rode down the ramp. No cars... dammit... Sunday.
I don't know if this proves my status as bike commuter or just shows that I'm not too bright but riding to work sure can be addictive.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

I did the same thing one Saturday morning ten years ago, saw way too many cars in driveways and people smiling before waking up all the way.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You can't decide if your jacket will dry faster right-side-out or inside-out.


----------



## Rocksteady.NYC (Jul 7, 2011)

when u show up somewhere with your car and people are surprised that you own one.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Or that you have a valid (not suspended) driver's license! 

BrianMc


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

When you have helmet hair even on days you don't ride, or when you just give up trying to fix it and let it stick up all day.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

when you keep seeing the "the confessional: I didn't ride my bike today because..." thread.
and keep asking yourself "who the heck's posting in there??"
 

no, seriously, here's mine for today:
when you take home 70 pounds of bicycle tubes in the hope that maybe buried in the bag you'll find some unpunctured ones, and don't think twice about spending a good tuesday night pumping them up one by one and then marking the punctures for future patching.

But I've won! so far 3 undamaged tubes out of about 100.
Hey, 3% in 24 hours is an excellent return in the stock market!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

byknuts said:


> when you keep seeing the "the confessional: I didn't ride my bike today because..." thread.
> and keep asking yourself "who the heck's posting in there??"


That would be me. I have my own stash of almost good tubes but not 70lbs worth.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

You've actually run over a pidgeon. Hey, the homeless dudes shouldn't be feeding them in the middle of the bike path! I felt pretty aweful afterward. Poor bird.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That`s okay, Smudge. As soon as you left, the homeless guys probably went from feeding the pigeons to feeding ON pigeon.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

You are more interested in the wind speed and directions in the forecast than the temps once it is above 40F.

BrianMc


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> That`s okay, Smudge. As soon as you left, the homeless guys probably went from feeding the pigeons to feeding ON pigeon.


That or I made some of the Embarcadero's feral cats very happy...


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> That`s okay, Smudge. As soon as you left, the homeless guys probably went from feeding the pigeons to feeding ON pigeon.


You're mistaken Rodar, homeless guys don't eat pigeons, they eat strawberries! :lol:
http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...rawberries-802928.html?highlight=strawberries


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

You have a storage area at work which is known as your bike cupboard
My manager actually asked me if it was ok if she put some stuff in there


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

You get asked: do you actually own a car?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> You can't decide if your jacket will dry faster right-side-out or inside-out.


:lol: Excellent. So true.

You leave the house a bit late... and still take the long way.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

You drive to work one day and spend 15 minutes trying to figure out how to u-lock the car to the bikerack and cable all four wheels with a two meter cable.


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

When you get sad no classes for the summer, because of the bike ride to compus.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

You're not sure if you should laugh at this comic or not.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

... you have 4 (or more) optional routes to select between, depending on season, weather, mood, and which way you are going.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

@Junior^^^ Ha! I choose to laugh, it is what some people think. But I think "why isn't that guy wearing shorts in summer?"


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You have a chance to carpool home...in the cold rain. But you decide to ride anyway 'cause it will help to clear your head.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

You go from asking $500 firm for your car to $200 and barter and trade with the LBS owner.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Every time you look at a gasoline receipt, you drop it and run away screaming.."GAAA!!!!! MY EYES!!!! IT BURNS, IT BURNS!!!!":devil::lol:


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

You are excited about your upcoming meeting with the LBS owner to discuss upgrades he is going to offer in a barter/trade deal for my Subie.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

The other night, I was getting ready to get the family piled into the minivan to get ice cream at the local dairy farm (June is local dairy farm month, who knew?) and grabbed my cycling shoes and almost put my helmet on.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

swoody said:


> Ha! That's another one I get. If I'm running late I'll typically get a text from a co-worker "Are you dead?"


Any cyclist gets run over and makes the news and the next day your co-workers tell you they were worried it was you, even if the accident in question happened in a different part of the city and they know where you live.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

jrm said:


> When you say "I don't need a bag" and the clerk watches, in amazement as you stuff two 22ozs, a bean and cheese burrito and bag of chips into an commute bag already full of clothes


Chrome Metropolis is great for this. "I don't need a bag" and in goes a cantaloupe, a half gallon of milk, several cans of beans, and some other stuff.


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

MaddCelt said:


> You are excited about your upcoming meeting with the LBS owner to discuss upgrades he is going to offer in a barter/trade deal for my Subie.


My LBS said he hasn't owned a car in 17 years, that would be a bust.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The idea that you might need to take the car to work for your job annoys you.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

34F. Windy and raining. And maybe snow later? Daytime high is supposed to be 38F. But I really don't want to bother digging out my jacket, and it's not like these temperatures will actually hurt me, so a tshirt it is.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

...you have an eye appointment across town at 9am in the morning. So you take the car to work, go to the appointment, then drive home, get the bike, leave the car at home and ride to work.

[doubletake looks at work as you arrive on the bike] "I thought you drove to work today..."

Me: "I did...earlier."


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> The idea that you might need to take the car to work for your job annoys you.


+1! I'm even annoyed when I have to use their car and can't ride in or home



newfangled said:


> 34F. Windy and raining. And maybe snow later? Daytime high is supposed to be 38F. But I really don't want to bother digging out my jacket, and it's not like these temperatures will actually hurt me, so a tshirt it is.


Newf, I think 34F could actually hurt, as in hypothermia! I believe more people suffer from it in the 30's and 40's than in really cold temps, especially if they get wet. Grab a windbreaker at least - you're making me shiver from here.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

You go commando at least once a month... and not on purpose. Lovely when you're meeting with the company's president


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

blockphi said:


> You go commando at least once a month... and not on purpose. Lovely when you're meeting with the company's president


This is the one that keeps getting me! I take in scrubs and undershirts regularly, socks as well, but somehow I keep forgetting underwear! :lol: This past week I was convinced that I had plenty of underwear in my stash of spare work clothes at work and managed to forget to bring in any for three days in a row, _after _discovering that no, there weren't any underwear left in that locker after all!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I guess that's better than forgetting your pants and having to walk around in your underwear.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You arrive at work happy and wide awake, and wonder people seem so grumpy and half asleep.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

When you do drive you have this sense that you should be wearing a helmet when you walk out the door.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

...you are paranoid you have left your underwear at work.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

When you drive somewhere and you're walking around, you keep checking your shoes..........'cause you don't hear your clips tapping on the floor.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

This probably isn't bike-commuter specific, but I think the reason I did it is because of commuting:

You're building a new wheelset, and you regease and repack the brand-new hubs because you're pretty sure that you can do a better job than the shimano factory.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

newfangled said:


> This probably isn't bike-commuter specific, but I think the reason I did it is because of commuting:
> 
> You're building a new wheelset, and you regease and repack the brand-new hubs because you're pretty sure that you can do a better job than the shimano factory.


You should ALWAYS check and readjust any loose ball, cup and cone (such as Shimano) hub before first use. Repack as needed.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yeah, the front was waaaay too tight. Rear might have been okay, but was going to be torn apart regardless to loctite the driveside locknut (which is another thing that isn't specific to commuting, but which I do because of commuting)


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

When something as simple as a tissue can bring pleasure at the end of a cold winter commute.


----------



## sc10pc (Dec 3, 2013)

When snow is 1 1/2 foot deep and you get excited to blast through it for 7 miles!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

To piggyback off the post above...

...when you're the last to complain about the weather.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

when you search out carbon fiber handlebars because they act as less of a heat sink when you're in -30 weather.
and you don't give a fig what they weigh because the crusted salt/sludge weighs more anyways...


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

s0ckeyeus said:


> To piggyback off the post above...
> 
> ...when you're the last to complain about the weather.


I love this one. I come into work and everyone is griping about how bad the weather is. Poor things, they had to walk almost half a block out in the weather from the parking garage to the main building!

Then of course they act all amazed that I cycled in through some light rain when they know I ride every day and have to ask how I do it and be amazed again. A little light rain? It was a day that ended in 'y' right?


----------



## johncoldbeer (Feb 7, 2014)

newfangled said:


> When you see a pothole you reflexively pull up to hop over it...even though you're in a car.
> 
> (I saw that mentioned in another thread and realized that I totally do it)


I was just telling someone last week how you notice a patch in the road has about 5 different layers and clench cheek.


----------



## johncoldbeer (Feb 7, 2014)

bedwards1000 said:


> The idea that you might need to take the car to work for your job annoys you.


Doing that tomorrow because a mega-block table wont fit in the bag. The wife laughed at me when I got annoyed with missing a ride.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

byknuts said:


> when you search out carbon fiber handlebars because they act as less of a heat sink when you're in -30 weather.
> and you don't give a fig what they weigh because the crusted salt/sludge weighs more anyways...


Exactly! I've thought that for years, same with SPD pedal shoes. Insulating insoles make a world of difference.

... When you think about everything as will it fit in my panniers or back pack?


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh yeah - insulating insoles, they are awesome. My first year, after so many, of commuting where I bought insulating insoles and it has been a great winter for my feet.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Not bikecommuter specific, but some of these apply...
You know you're a cyclist when... - Cycling Weekly

And I'm pretty sure that Bedwards and his garage posed for this cartoon
...


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I would not pose in pink. We did add to my wife's bike collection for Christmas (new road bike). More of a replacement than an addition. I haven't added or replaced a bike in well over a year.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Medic Zero said:


> I love this one. I come into work and everyone is griping about how bad the weather is. Poor things, they had to walk almost half a block out in the weather from the parking garage to the main building!
> 
> Then of course they act all amazed that I cycled in through some light rain when they know I ride every day and have to ask how I do it and be amazed again. A little light rain? It was a day that ended in 'y' right?


1/2 a block? The folks in my office walk at MOST 100 FEET and they gripe and moan and whine. I ride 3.5 to 14 miles in 20 degrees, sleet, snow, rain and I love every inch of it.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

When you see someone riding a black bike in black clothes with no lights at night riding the wrong way down the street, and you think, statistically my odds just got better...


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

When I'm the only one that made it in to work on a morning when the roads are all iced over (in Texas), because mountain bike.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

You're ok with showing up to the sat AM group ride with a rack on the back of your road bike, because you converted it into your "Fast Commuter". (And later after you drop most everyone on the climbs they start talking to you again...)


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

You drink more coffee out of a Hydro Flask than a coffee cup.


----------



## jack in the matrix (Dec 28, 2005)

You think your bike looks good with fenders.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just read through most of these. I started commuting by bike this past September... Should have started years ago. I have to use a folder because I can't bring a regular bike on the railroad. I'm too far out to ride the whole way. 
When I show up in the morning, the security guards and receptionists always can't believe that I rode in in the cold. It hasn't been that cold yet, people.


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is so true!!!!



Asmodeus2112 said:


> You're ok with showing up to the sat AM group ride with a rack on the back of your road bike, because you converted it into your "Fast Commuter". (And later after you drop most everyone on the climbs they start talking to you again...)


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

When you think building something like this winter rat bike is cool, and justifiable, for the the 5 icy days a year.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

steveh250 said:


> When you think building something like this winter rat bike is cool, and justifiable, for the the 5 icy days a year.
> 
> View attachment 951688


I'm feeling that one. I bought studded snow tires. It almost never snows here, and it sticking around long enough to actually create the conditions that I'd need them is even rarer, but I'm damned if I'm not going to ride in if I can. Of course, third winter in a row now I've had no use for them.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

You have to meet somebody at home and you check the direction of the wind to let him know what time you will be there.

(This thread needed resurrection.)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

When being as visible as possible is number one, comfort is two, reliable is three, and being as light and fast as possible is way down the list.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

When collegues dont say "hi" or "good morning" but to the other collegues "I told you he would ride his bike in this weather!" when you come into the office.

When your bike is the only one in the rack at work 

When you have all bike tools 4 times: in the pannier, at the housedoor, shed and basement

When you try new clothing in a store by putting it on and make movements as you are on the bike: knees up and down, arms stretched forward etc

When you have different chain oil for every season

When you can tell all the rules in the right order from your memory

When you dont want to ride a bike when you are ofr because the bike reminds you of work

(will now read the whole thread, some of it might have been there already)


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

cyclingdutchman said:


> (will now read the whole thread, some of it might have been there already)


You read the whole thread "You know you're a bikecommuter when..."


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

When you read the whole thread while having breakfast, wearing bike clothes and waking up the kids with your laughing :lol: (just had that one)


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

People tell me that they have a bike, or used to ride, or would ride to work too, but...
I don't proselytize and have no thoughts that I'm saving the planet. I just like doing it.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

When you change jobs and move, and are disappointed that the commute is shorter now.

(I make up for it though)

When you hear the guy complain about not having AC in his car on a hot day and roll your eyes (should be 113° today). 

Please god, stop asking me if I rode today, in this weather. Yes, I know, you are all wusses, you don't need to advertise.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

"I can't wait for summer, I'm tired of the rain"

6 months later...

"I can't wait for winter, I'm tired off the heat."


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

Just found this thread!

When your work switched buildings seven years prior and you drove for the first time since the switch, and accidentally drove to the old building instead. Then you went inside and wondered to yourself "Weird -am I just really early today?" before you figured it out.


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

Some more:

When you leave all your work clothes at work and just figure out a way to do your laundry while there.
When you have to wear your black Sidis to your own brother's wedding because you forgot to bring home your nice black shoes from work and by the time you figured this out, it was too late. And you are a groomsman.

When you use a cone wrench to eat your lunch, because it is easier than doing the dishes in the breakroom.
When you have a cone wrench in your office.
If you even know what a cone wrench is and what it is used for, anymore.

When you find someone's nicely packaged lunch in the ditch, where it obviously fell off the roof of their car and they forgot it, and you pick up said lunch and bring it with you and eat it later (pad Thai and cookies . Then you eat your own lunch too, because, hey, you're not on a diet - you rode to work!

When you've been bitten or clawed or chased by animals on your way to or from work - wild animals that aren't pets.

When you convince the LBS to let you demo an ISM triathlon saddle because you're "thinking about getting into triathlon," but really you just had a vasectomy and are a bit sore.

When you've been docked a vacation day because you didn't show up for work because THE COMMUTE was better!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Some good ones there.

I'm guilty of making the ride just 5 miles longer even if I'll be a little late. I haven't just not shown up though. 

When you spend part of your commute in thinking about how you would explain the need for different bikes to your coworkers. "Well you have different styles of pants. You wouldn't wear the same pants clam digging as you would to church, right? Different bikes have different purposes." (maybe that's just me...I was on the rain bike.)


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

When you cant remember the last time you filled up the car


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

When you recognize the smell of wd40 walking by a mechanic shop

When you smell like wd40 yourself

When you go into the basement/garage instead of a bar on saturdaynight to wrench on the bikes


----------



## longhaulbiker (Jul 20, 2017)

When you read the whole thread and the kids keep asking what is so funny!

When you buy a Fat bike not because you give a rat's tail end about the sport, but because of the handful of commutes you would miss due to snow.

When you ditch a perfectly good pair of Ortlieb panniers only because they are yellow and everybody has yellow, so you get a different color.

When your wife-to-be tells you that she grew up in a household without a car, and instead of thinking that's weird, you think how cool!

When your mother-in-law who is around 70 still goes everywhere by bike, and you just love that fact.

When your 12 year old car has 22,000 miles on it, and still works perfectly, but you retired a 6 year old bike with 30,000 miles, and it was also working perfectly.

When your wife will let you spend as much as you want on bikes, because she knows it is keeping you healthy.

When you can't tell how many bikes you have without going out to look.

When your kids all learned to ride before their 3rd birthday.

When you could fully equip at least 2 other riders with the stuff you already have, including bikes and still have enough to spare.

When you get tested for Life Insurance, and the rep later calls you and says you qualified for the best rate. He then tells you he never had any one do that before, so he asked around and nobody in the entire company had one either.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

longhaulbiker said:


> When you read the whole thread and the kids keep asking what is so funny!
> 
> When you buy a Fat bike not because you give a rat's tail end about the sport, *but because of the handful of commutes you would miss due to snow.*
> 
> ...


Awesome ones there. I put the ones in bold that I totally relate to. At the company Christmas party I got asked how many bikes I own more than a few times and I honestly didn't know the answer off the top of my head.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

When all I want to do is read books and watch videos on bike commuting. Thank god for youtube- it really helps me get through winter. I miss riding. Hurry up spring!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

When it's icy out and you contemplate riding because you don't want to scrape the car.

(For the record, I ended up driving out of concern for my safety and not leaving my two boys fatherless...or something like that...)


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

When it's icy out and you ride because riding across a frozen lake and through some icy back roads with studs seems safer than hitting a patch of black ice in your car. 






Same Picture, Different Thread​


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

bedwards1000 said:


> When it's icy out and you ride because riding across a frozen lake and through some icy back roads with studs seems safer than hitting a patch of black ice in your car. View attachment 1182619
> 
> Same Picture, Different Thread​


That's a lot more ice than what we have, for sure. But I don't have studs and have a lot more traffic. :thumbsup:


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

BrianMc said:


> You have over 40 nasty words for 'headwind'.
> 
> BrianMc


and you use a certain word beginning with the letter f in front of 'em all


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

When you consider a different job because the bike commute looks like more fun.
Plus they have better bike parking and/or showers.
I'm considering this myself. Less money, but more smiles will make up for it


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Love that ice photo, bedwards!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

When you have a basket of crumpled up newspapers in the hallway for stuffing inside wet cycling shoes to dry them out.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Your tube is more patch than tube.


----------



## 04 F2000SL (Jun 17, 2008)

Peet boot dryer. Best thing ever!



bedwards1000 said:


> When you have a basket of crumpled up newspapers in the hallway for stuffing inside wet cycling shoes to dry them out.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

When your boss asks you to define “work” and you tell him it’s the eight hours between bike rides...

When you beat a coworker (who lives in the same neighborhood) across town because you know all the backroads that have no lights...

When you get tired of explaining the cost of your bikes to people...

When you can yell loud enough that it’s a suitable substitute for a car horn...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sage of the Sage said:


> When your boss asks you to define "work" and you tell him it's the eight hours between bike rides...
> 
> ...


:lol: :thumbsup: :yesnod:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Three words: "Immediate Roadside Probation"

...I mean I've been wanting a lifestyle change but can't help but think I could have gone about it better...(moral of the story: don't go get more beer when you run out...I'm 34 and a dumbass and up until last Friday I only had a single speeding ticket on my record... >_< )


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

...You realize that riding in steel toed workboots and jeans is no different than riding in winter hiking boots and snow pants if you only lace them up to the ankle. 

...you have a velcro strap on your handlebars to act as a parking brake when you lean your bike up against stuff.

...you constantly tell yourself "There is no bad weather only poor clothing and questionable preparation..."

...you laugh when people complain about the weather.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

MCHB said:


> Three words: "Immediate Roadside Probation"
> 
> ...I mean I've been wanting a lifestyle change but can't help but think I could have gone about it better...(moral of the story: don't go get more beer when you run out...I'm 34 and a dumbass and up until last Friday I only had a single speeding ticket on my record... >_< )


Rough!

I was thinking that this thread needed a revival.

...You ride in a 100 miles charity ride and they ride into work the next day because that is just how you get to work.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> Rough!
> 
> I was thinking that this thread needed a revival.
> 
> ...You ride in a 100 miles charity ride and they ride into work the next day because that is just how you get to work.


Yup. 5 miles to work makes a good recovery spin...


----------



## jeremy_burke (Jan 28, 2018)

You know what sections of your trip to breathe through your nose because this is where the bugs hang out. 

You don’t even try to spit out the gnats anymore just swallow because what’s the point they’re gone.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh man... Not breathing through your mouth because of bugs is tame compared to this... The second half of my bike commute takes place in Manhattan. I have to not breathe in when I pass W 37th St or I inhale what I'm guessing is a sewage vent. I've got it down to where I exhale as I pass that corner.


----------



## jeremy_burke (Jan 28, 2018)

NYrr496 said:


> Oh man... Not breathing through your mouth because of bugs is tame compared to this... The second half of my bike commute takes place in Manhattan. I have to not breathe in when I pass W 37th St or I inhale what I'm guessing is a sewage vent. I've got it down to where I exhale as I pass that corner.


I do the same thing by the back side of a factory that uses some high grade solvents or glues. I nearly get high going by that one if I inhale too deeply.


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

Every Friday morning is bacon day at a nearby assisted living facility. I ride 6 blocks out of the way, every Friday morning, just so I can smell it!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

When you are track standing for a city bus to make a wide turn when another biker decides not to wait almost hitting the back end of the bus and now you have to pass the bus and the biker. Which you do.


----------



## kk2 (Sep 29, 2014)

When you forget to bring your pants with you to work and spend all day in the office wearing your spandex shorts and tights. Happened to me twice.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

When your coworker tells her husband, honey you are driving in the bike lane! (in the snow). He of course replies there are no bikes out here today! Then around the next corner is yours truly pedaling away.


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

When you order new work clothes on Amazon and just have them delivered to work, because you aren't going to wear them anyplace else. When you make arrangements to do your laundry at work.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tomorrow is going to rain or snow. I'd actually prefer snow since I HATE riding in the rain. Normally, I just wouldn't ride tomorrow, knowing what's coming but I've been waiting for months for a mechanic friend to replace the driver side motor mount in my truck. I would have done it myself but I have no way to support the engine while the mount is out. 
Well, tomorrow is the day and I really don't want to wait any more so Dahon in the 39 degree rain it is. Can't wait.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

djlee said:


> When you order new work clothes on Amazon and just have them delivered to work, because you aren't going to wear them anyplace else.


I like it.
When your brand new Denali Duramax Diesel 1 Ton pickup has just over 3600 miles on it in the first year and your bikes have 4400


----------



## Northern dave2 (Nov 22, 2018)

New to the forums, but I love this one--I definitely resemble many of these!

My contribution: when my wife asks how my day was, I answer "it started with a bike ride, and it ended with a bike ride, how could anything else matter?"


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

When you get home after dark, in the rain, and your 6 year old leaves a towel outside on the porch so you can dry off.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

...you walk downstairs in your commuter kit at 5 in the morning only to realize that you left your bike at the office the night before so you could go on a date with your wife after work. 

Time to change.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

When.... You give your wife a massage with chain oil


----------

